# Umleitung auf eine andere Domain



## famuz (25. März 2006)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine kurze Frage:

Ich habe zwei Domains, eine .de und eine .com.

Wenn jemand auf die .de geht, möchte ich, das er automatisch auf der .com landet - ein redirect/relink also.

Kann mir jemand in Sachen script auf die Sprünge helfen?


gracias.


famuz.


----------



## Gumbo (25. März 2006)

Arbeite am besten mit einer Webserver-Lösung. Falls es ein Apache-Webserver ist, könntest du es mithilfe der Module „mod_alias“ oder „mod_rewrite“ lösen.


----------



## famuz (25. März 2006)

Ich glaub ich bastel mir einfach ne kurze .fla auf deren ersten frame ein getURL liegt..

Jessas.

Was ist an der Webserverlösung so anders?


----------



## Gumbo (25. März 2006)

Die Webserver-Lösung hat den Vorteil, dass keine unnötigen Daten geladen werden müssen und daneben auch noch ein Grund der Umleitung angegeben werden kann. Letzteres ist besonders für Suchmaschinen vorteilhaft.


----------



## famuz (25. März 2006)

Okay, aber die index.html ist bis auf ein paar Zeilen leer und die .fla kann ich bis zum GetNo komprimieren. 

Und gefunden soll die .de auch nicht werden, da ich sie nur habe, falls jemand sich den Namen, nicht aber die Domain gemerkt hat.

Man landet in jedem Fall auf der .com.

Ganz nebenbei bräuchte ich bei meinem Wissenstand in Sachen Server gute 2-3 Stunden um den Inhalt der Links die Du mir gegeben hast auch inhaltlich zu verstehen.

Aber das ist dann wohl mein Problem..

Ich bin Grafiker, mein Hirn reagiert auf Form & Farbe, nicht auf Zahlen und Scripte..*g*

Danke dennoch.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. März 2006)

Ich würde dir einen RedirectPermanent im VirtualHost der Apache-Konfiguration nahelegen:


```
<VirtualHost server.ip:80>
	Servername           www.domain.de
	ServerAlias          domain.de
	RedirectPermanent    /    http://www.domain.com/
	ServerAdmin          hostmaster@domain.com
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## famuz (26. März 2006)

Und wo gehört dieses script hin?


----------

